# HMS Plover



## Jacktar1

Anyone around who served aboard or remembers HMS Plover, coastal minelayer.
Cheers....Glan


----------



## oceangoer

I served aboard her in 1957. Based Scotland until we went from Rosyth to Halsinborg to pick up the Naval Attache and then down to Portsmouth. 
I went on to HMS Peregrine and then HMS Gamecock before leaving the RN.

Commander Wemyss was Captain as I recall.

She made 8 knots with a fair wind, drew 8 ft, 800t, and would roll on wet grass. We slept in hammocks on the (open to the air) Stbd Mine Deck.

There's a good pic of her here:- 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=87997


----------



## chadburn

I remember the old "Plover" very well as previously said a shallow draught Coastal Minelayer, steam powered, she came to "Vernon" from Scotland as oceangoer has indicated. She was used to lay practice mines in the training area 24 hrs before the Sweeper Crew's under training went out and swept them. The R.N.R. came down on their fortnight training and did a week at Vernon (followed by a weeks courtesy visit usually abroad), a bit of classroom on underwater weapon's and then an active sweep. A sweepstake took place for the Sweepers and the Sweeper with the most "hits" won the prize of Beer for the Lower and Gin for the upper.


----------



## Jacktar1

oceangoer & chadburn....many thanks for your replies. Back in the 1960's I did my annual RNR training on board Plover, at the time she was attached to HMS Vernon. I believe that she had been in commission since 1937 ! Prior to begining the excercise with the sweepers she was 'day running' out of Vernon and the mine deck was normally full of crew bicycles ! Great crew, Captain at that time was Lt.Commander Charlie Thorpe, other officers I remember were Brian Bell, Peter Cook, Geoff Broom and Basil Last. One courtesy visit was to Amsterdam, remember that too well, a visit to the Amstel Brewery and Bols Gin Distillery !
Cheers.....Glan


----------



## chadburn

jacktar1, you were at Vernon after me, as far as I remember the old Plover was at one time the oldest working R.N. vessel that was still in commission for quite a while. Favourite haunt for the Plover, Red "V" crews and the R. Yachties was the Fes Bar at Southsea reputed to have at that time the longest Bar in England, I had a nice set of "Angels wings" done by one of the Yachties, cost me a pint but he was an Artist in more way's than one, I no sooner had them done I when I was then sent up to Pitrevie which I now understand has been blown up and no longer exsists, the Castle is now a Hotel with a large hole in the back garden.


----------



## Lola22

Jacktar1 said:


> Anyone around who served aboard or remembers HMS Plover, coastal minelayer.
> Cheers....Glan


I was on her as sea cadet with hms plover guisboroug.


----------



## Oldham

In August 1959 I was one of a number of teenage canoeists on a "Cross Channel Canoe Adventure" aboard HMS Plover. There were canoeist from Boys Clubs (National Association of Boys Clubs) and canoes from Naval Training Establishments. The civvy canoes were put into the water off Poole Harbour with the intention then for the Channel to be crossed by relay by all the canoes but time and tide were against us and the civvy canoes were taken back on board Plover after many hours of paddling.
Once in France we paddle up the River Rance camping on the way.
Wonderful memories with thanks to the crew and marines who escorted us.
David Oldham


----------

